# Pandora Bracelet



## Duster Buster (Nov 1, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I havent ever bought mine on line, I always buy my charms from the pandora shop in Bluewater. 
I think normally the silver braclet is £55 with charms starting at £20.
The gold braclets start at about £1200 with charms starting at £100. 

The glass charms are £25 (silver). 

I havent managed to find a cheaper place on line, if you do let me know... I have filled one of my braclets up, I now have another one with just the 5 charms. So still have quite a few to get. 

N xxx


----------

